# Adquirir datos por USB en C++



## laura433 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hola estoy trabajando en adquirir imagenes desde un web cam por usb a traves de C++ pero no he encontrado mucha información al respecto.

Si me pueden ayudar estaria muy agradecida.

de antemano muchas greacias.


----------



## GERZ (Sep 3, 2006)

Yo tengo el mismo problema como proyecto de adquision de imagenes
El programa que uso es el visual c++ 6.0
La cosa es que a mi me han pasado unos "programillas" que "deberian funcionar"  
si me dieras algun correo para enviarte algun archivo y asi pruebas


----------



## estebanja (Sep 7, 2006)

Hola Gerz y Laura, yo tambièn estoy interesado en manejar el port usb con visual c++, pero no especìficamente para una cámara......podrìan pasarme algún código?
Desde ya muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## sagueso (Sep 16, 2006)

Hola. me gustaria saber si el manejo de la camara obligatoriamente debe ser por Visual C, por que tengo información para manejarla pero desde Matlab, desde él se puede ordenar a la camara que tome imagenes para luego hacerle procesamiento desde uno de sus toolbox.


----------



## leo_programer (Sep 19, 2006)

señores,

yo lo hago pero con ayuda de un driver, es decir, una dll, pero solo para dispositivos de interfaz humana, es decir, HID, creo que las camaras digitales son con otro tipo de driver como el de mass storage, y logro recibir datos de unos game pad que son HID desde un programa hecho puramente en visual c++, si quieren dicha dll, toda la información la pueden encontrar en http://www.mecanique.co.uk/products/usb/easyhid.html , ademas que los ejemplos que dan y todo es para ser usado con visual basic, si quieren aprender como implementarlo para c++, utilicen la documentacion de io.dll que se encuentra en http://www.geekhideout.com/iodll.shtml , mirando mas o menos como es que hizo el autor para añadir las funciones de su dll al programa hecho en c++ se pueden guiar para adaptarlo a esta dll, la dll se llama mcHid.dll, se encuentra en la carpeta de instalacion del programa (luego de haber bajado e instalado easy hid) y con la ayuda pueden ver con mayor claridad que tipo de funciones son las que traen y que tipo de argumentos solicita, cualquier cosa me comentan, cuidensen...


----------



## ingmalote (Sep 13, 2007)

Hola ya he revisado lo del EasyHId y lo de PicBasicPro y resulta que si lotengo bien instalado, lo obtube en una carpeta en zip en un disquete el PicBasicPro y el EasyHID lo baje de mecanique, para el PBP copie todos los archivos a C: a una carpeta llamada PBP y ahi dentro meti la carpeta que esta en el zip que se llama PBP246 osea la ruta esta asi, C:\PBP\PBP246, ya baje el patch para poder usarlo con el MpLab y me sale en el MpLab para elegirlo en el proyect Wizard, de ahi elijo los archivos para el proyecto que son los que se generaron con el EasyHID dentro de la carpeta USBProject que estan en la carpeta PICBasicPRO, los archivos que estan ahi dentro son los siguientes:

DESCUSBProject.asm
USBDESC.asm
USBProject.asm
USBProject.pbp

Luego de comenzar ya con el proyecto en MpLab trabajo el archivo USBProject.pbp, y este lo compilo y me manda estos errores:

Executing: "C:\PBP\PBP246\PBPW.EXE" -ampasmwin -oq -z   -p18F4550 "USBProject.pbp"
PicBasic Pro Compiler 2.46, (c) 1998, 2005 microEngineering Labs, Inc.
All Rights Reserved. 

ERROR: Macro USBINIT? not found in macro file.
ERROR: Macro USBSERVICE? not found in macro file.
ERROR: Macro USBIN?CBBL not found in macro file.
ERROR: Macro USBOUT?CBBL not found in macro file.Halting build on first failure as requested.
BUILD FAILED: Thu Sep 13 18:41:30 2007

A que se debe esto, que no estoy haciendo bien, la verdad ya hize todo segun los de microEngineering Labs y no se puede compilar, me podrian orientar acerca de esto por favor, espero su respuesta y mil gracias.


----------



## ZOH (Sep 30, 2007)

En C++ hay una librerìa que se llama Open CV que esta en internet. Tiene funciones para adquirir con camara para filtrado, segmentación y otras cosas. Espero que les sirva y cualquier cosa con gusto.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Dic 14, 2008)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f2550-17458/ En este link estoy desarrollando la comunicación usb con el pic 18f2550 bajo las clases CDC , Bulck transfer (mpusbapi.dll) y HID


----------



## chipichape (Ene 5, 2009)

Hola. Alguien aqui tiene de casualidad el instalador del builder 6 y/o algun buen manual para manejar interfaces de control digital por usb en este mismo entorno? o en Java?, o en cual entorno de estos es mejor, en cuanto a velocidad, facilidad de uso, facilidad en el acceso a librerias o drivers que este requiera? por ejemplo para un pic18f4550 o algo por el estilo. hey si alguien sabe algo me comunica, se lo agradezco de antemano.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 5, 2009)

Con la programación del USB del PIC18F4550 te puedo ayudar , pero con la programación en la PC por ahora solamente manejo visual Basic.


----------



## chipichape (Ene 5, 2009)

solo queria sabewr si se necesita un driver especial para simular usb en proteus con este pic, y si tenes ejemplitos de simulaciones que te hayan funcionado, tambien mandamelas porfa. gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 8, 2009)

Te las puedo mandar el 17 de enero que vuelvo de las vacaciones. Pero buscando en google vas a conseguir y acá en el foro buscá por que tengo un tutorial sobre la comunicación con usb con el pic18f2550 así que fijate y preguntá las dudas.


----------



## cinata (Jul 8, 2010)

sagueso dijo:


> Hola. me gustaria saber si el manejo de la camara obligatoriamente debe ser por Visual C, por que tengo información para manejarla pero desde Matlab, desde él se puede ordenar a la camara que tome imagenes para luego hacerle procesamiento desde uno de sus toolbox.



ya se que el post es algo antiguo pero me interesaria mucho la info de matlab que tienes... necesito adquirir las imagenes desde una camara ip para su posterior procesamiento...si me pudieras ayudar te lo agradeceria...


----------

